# MAC Matte LS shade extension - thoughts so far?



## Janice (Aug 3, 2016)

(photo credit to joylovelessmua on insta!)

What are your thoughts on the recent new matte shade extension to the perm collection? What are you all doing with them if you're using any of the new colors? Have you found one you love yet? I haven't had a chance to check them out in person, but from swatches I am really intrigued by dreampot which is like this sky blue but I'm so scared of blue lipstick! Would be super fun tho, I'm stopping by the counter tomorrow. XD If you're using any of the new mattes I would love to see pictures of how you're rocking them!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 3, 2016)

Did she list the shade names? I don't remember seeing anything about this, not even on here?


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 3, 2016)

I B2M'ed for Really Me and In My Fashion... Haven't wore them yet but Red Rick is calling me too lol


----------



## SydVicious (Aug 4, 2016)

Are these not the Matte's from Bangin' Brilliant?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2016)

SydVicious said:


> Are these not the Matte's from Bangin' Brilliant?



Not all the eyeshadows from that collection are mattes, and some of them are marketed as blushes. These are the mattes in it (last four are marketed as blushes)...

I’m Into It - Dark red brown (Matte)
Shock Factor - Lime green (Matte)
Zinc Blue - Deep ocean blue (Matte)
Bright Pink - Intense fuchsia pink (Matte)
Never Say Never - Deep scarlet red (Matte)
Saucy Miss - Bright blue pink (Matte)

That's only six. I count sixteen in the swatches above. I don't see anything resembling any of the Bangin' Brilliant eyeshadows up there.

But when I went on the MAC site, along with the Bangin' Brilliant eyeshadows, I noticed the Matte2 eyeshadows listed with the Mattes when sorting. So I wonder if they just merged the two categories together?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 4, 2016)

I took a look at some of them today.  I think the mattes are beautiful.  I love unusual shades, like Dew.  It pairs well with the Frost lipsticks, such as Pick Me,
Pick Me.


----------



## Janice (Aug 5, 2016)

I TRIED guys! Dreampot was calling my name so I did a lip with Cyber lip pencil and dreampot for kind of an ombre lip and it was GORGEOUS but I couldn't leave the counter with it. I'm a big wuss! I did pick up Glow Rida (LOVE) from the Trolls collection though!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 5, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> I B2M'ed for Really Me and In My Fashion... Haven't wore them yet but Red Rick is calling me too lol



Hello Lady. It's been a long time. How are you?


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 5, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Not all the eyeshadows from that collection are mattes, and some of them are marketed as blushes. These are the mattes in it (last four are marketed as blushes)...
> 
> I’m Into It - Dark red brown (Matte)
> Shock Factor - Lime green (Matte)
> ...



_*These are the Bangin Brilliant lipsticks, not eyeshadows.*_


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 5, 2016)

In the thread for that collection, all of those were listed as eyeshadows or blushes.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 6, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> In the thread for that collection, all of those were listed as eyeshadows or blushes.



_*I mean the swatches in this thread are the lipsticks.*_


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 6, 2016)

D'oh!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm so confused,  are these bangin' brilliant?


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Aug 7, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> D'oh!



_*Hehe gets kinda hard to keep track of their 8 million collections sometimes.*_


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 8, 2016)

Vandekamp said:


> Hello Lady. It's been a long time. How are you?


*Red Rock Hello my darling! I'm great and u? Pick up any of the new colors?


----------

